# Loading a J series B-Port



## twstoerzinger (May 24, 2013)

I am looking at a Bridgeport mill being offered for sale by a school district. It has always been used in their shop program and never used for production. It appears to be lightly used.
The price seams reasonable, but they are saying that there is no dock facility available, no help with loading, and will not allow the use of school tools or equipment.
To further complicate pick-up, they want to restrict the access time to 2 hours.
If I were to show up with an appropriately rated trailer behind my pickup, any good ideas on how to move a 2200 lb Bridgeport through a garage door, and then lift and load it into the trailer?
I could pre-fab a shipping skid from 4x4's with a 2" lumber deck to allow movement with a 4000 lb pallet jack that I have.
I can envision using ramps and a pair of come-alongs to winch the mill into the trailer once it is safely bolted to a stable skid.
I am still trying to imagine a way to get the mill onto the skid (while yet in the building), using only equipment that I would bring along - in 2 hours.
Any ideas or history is appreciated.
(I am also looking at some other mills where there is forklift assistance available for loading).
Thanks,
Terry S.


----------



## Daver (May 24, 2013)

Is the garage door a loading dock??
If not, just get it up on skids and get it out the door... then you can take all the time you need ot get it in the trailer!
(bring friends!)

I toe jack and some cribbing should bet it up onto some skids, then work it out the door on some 3/4" pipes Egyptian style.
(hopefully there isn't a sever grade to the area!)

With a winch at the front of the trailer, and a strong ramp (4 or 5 4X4s?) you could likely get it all the way on the trailer in 
similar fashion.


----------



## Bill C. (May 24, 2013)

twstoerzinger said:


> I am looking at a Bridgeport mill being offered for sale by a school district. It has always been used in their shop program and never used for production. It appears to be lightly used.
> The price seams reasonable, but they are saying that there is no dock facility available, no help with loading, and will not allow the use of school tools or equipment.
> To further complicate pick-up, they want to restrict the access time to 2 hours.
> If I were to show up with an appropriately rated trailer behind my pickup, any good ideas on how to move a 2200 lb Bridgeport through a garage door, and then lift and load it into the trailer?
> ...



I can't remember if BP have a lifting eye bolt or not. If you can get a wrecker with a boom in there they should not have any problem lifting it up on your trailer. Good luck


----------



## genec (May 24, 2013)

You might just want to touch base with some heavy equipment movers they'll pick it up that one and set it down at the other, and no one gets hurt including the equipment.

- - - Updated - - -

You might just want to touch base with some heavy equipment movers they'll pick it up at one and set it down at the other, and no one gets hurt including the equipment.


----------



## stevecmo (May 24, 2013)

If you Google "Moving a Bridgeport" you will find several forum threads of how it's been done.  

Steve


----------



## ed_h (May 25, 2013)

It can be much easier if you're willing to break it down at least somewhat.  Two hours isn't much time, though.

Here's the story on moving my clone:

http://bullfire.net/Mill/Milling Machine.html


----------



## GK1918 (May 25, 2013)

I usually first give thought on how it was put in there in the first place.  It doent need to big of a rented
fork lift.  We moved ours with the forks right under the ram, carry it low.  Pallet jack will work just get
her out the door.


----------



## papermaker (May 25, 2013)

It is money well spent getting someone with a ramp truck to move it. Put it on skids and they don't need to be real stout. Pipes under the skids just to help it across the floor. I just did this same thing about a month ago and once I got it to the door it took about 10 minutes to get it on the truck. I did make a toe jack to fit on top of a 4 ton bottle jack that helped greatly.  Once you get it home you can unload it with pipe rollers and assisted by the ramp truck winch to ease it onto the floor.


----------



## Rbeckett (May 25, 2013)

Portable engine cherry picker would be a great thing to have or borrow.  I would only raise it enough to put a pallet under it and slide the pallet into the trailer and strap it down like there is no shortage of rope or straps anywhere.  Make sure you collapse it as much as possible and rotate the head so that the motor is down and that will lower the center of gravity and make it a little more stable on the trailer.  If you have a smaller trailer I would make sure I reinforced the floor with a couple of sheets of ply to insure it wont push through when you hit a bump on the road.  Tie it down well, lower it and take your time and it will work out just fine.  If you have a friend with a real wrecker he can load it for you in about 5 minutes and take it off at the house in about the same amount of time too.  Definitely worth a couple of adult beveridges for the help.

Bob


----------



## stevecmo (May 25, 2013)

ed_h said:


> It can be much easier if you're willing to break it down at least somewhat.  Two hours isn't much time, though.
> 
> Here's the story on moving my clone:
> 
> http://bullfire.net/Mill/Milling Machine.html




ed_h,

Nice website.  You do nice work.......and not just in machining!  Thanks for sharing.

Steve


----------



## hanermo2 (May 25, 2013)

When I bought a Bp in the US, we lifted it onto a rented van using a simple electric powered jack.
10 minutes.
They are not large, so will fit in doors etc.
Can you rent one ?

Also, maybe make/buy/rent machinery moving skates.
They will help you move, by pushing, the tool anywhere the floor is flat.
A bp moves easily by one person when on skates.


----------



## Richard King (May 25, 2013)

twstoerzinger said:


> I am looking at a Bridgeport mill being offered for sale by a school district. It has always been used in their shop program and never used for production. It appears to be lightly used.
> The price seams reasonable, but they are saying that there is no dock facility available, no help with loading, and will not allow the use of school tools or equipment.
> To further complicate pick-up, they want to restrict the access time to 2 hours.
> If I were to show up with an appropriately rated trailer behind my pickup, any good ideas on how to move a 2200 lb Bridgeport through a garage door, and then lift and load it into the trailer?
> ...



Seeing your in the Twin Cities and have a time frame I would call *R & R Machinery Moving Co*


459 11th Ave S, South Saint Paul, MN 55075 *»* Map*(651) 457-0227

I personally use these guys and they are fast and very reasonable.  You don't want to take a chance on gouging the floor in the school and getting hurt or hurting someone else.  I would think the school would ask for a certificate of insurance too to be on their property.  Once R&R gets there mover in the building they  could probably do it in 10 minutes and on your trailer or let them do the complete move.    They have hard rubber dollies that they can set it on that clamp to the sides of the machine and lickity split, 1, 2  3 it's over.   They are a small company and have low overhead.  They do a lot of work for the local auction houses too.  

Tell Roy and his son I said hello.  One of there guys, Troy used to be the head rigger for Midwestern Machinery, and is one of the best riggers /I have ever met.

One can take your time from a private party sale and spend hours messing with something you will not have the tools for and possibly get hurt.  Get a pro to do it.

If you decide to do it yourself I know an easy way to do it.  But won't spend the time to write it now.  I have moved hundreds of Bridgport's over the years using pallet jacks, fork trucks, cranes and even pipes.  But if this is your first try and will never do it again, let a pro do it is my suggestion.  Rich

*


----------



## 8ntsane (May 25, 2013)

Machinery movers is the best bet. Many times its not worth all the hassle trying to get something like this moved with a trailer and help of friends. A friend purchased a Van Norman mill, and had as machine mover do the job. We went to the pick up site to watch the whole job go down.

The truck rolled up, on time, and he had a forklift with him. With in 15 mins the mill was on the truck, strapped down and ready to go. We met him at the house, again this was all done in 15 min. He placed the mill exactly where we wanted it, and done with. Total cost 200.00 bucks, and the most stress free, painless machinery move ever.

Its worth it, Ive done many machine moves the hard way, really not worth the trouble, hassle, stress, and all thay extra gray hair that you will wake up to find the next morning. :yikes:


----------



## reds (May 25, 2013)

I moved a 6000 lb lathe with a roll back truck. The winch cable can grab it low and slide up on the truck.
The Operator knew what he was doing, had it on the truck and strapped down in 20 minutes. 

It was very top heavy but no problem.


----------



## toag (May 25, 2013)

if it is a straight shot to the trailer... get a til bed... flip the head or lay it 90 (don't forget to block it to the table), grab it with a come along at the base and yank her on up.  if the way to the trailer has steps and bumps, then a engine hoist can lift it (strap around the ram).  2 hours isnt alot of time, and if you havent done a move before, being pressed for time can result in injury or a tipped mill.  
I have a standard toolbox i bring to move machines, about 40 12"x4"x1/4" shims, loading straps, a pinch bar, soap (never underestimate the power of lowered friction!), and 6 1 1/2" rollers (sched 40 pipe cut in 42 lengths).  w
hen moving machines i suggest never getting in a pinch point situation, never do a move you cant undo. and spend the time to think out the easy and safest way.  post some pictures of the room its in if you can. and no shame in getting movers.


----------



## Walt (May 25, 2013)

I couldn't find one using a Google search, but if you can locate a hydraulic drop bed trailer, that could make the job a lot easier.

Walt


----------



## stevecmo (May 26, 2013)

I'll make one more comment.  I know they are saying you've got two hours, but what are they going to do if it takes longer?  I don't think there is anything they CAN do.  Don't rush it.  Be safe.


----------



## Bill C. (May 26, 2013)

twstoerzinger said:


> I am looking at a Bridgeport mill being offered for sale by a school district. It has always been used in their shop program and never used for production. It appears to be lightly used.
> The price seams reasonable, but they are saying that there is no dock facility available, no help with loading, and will not allow the use of school tools or equipment.
> To further complicate pick-up, they want to restrict the access time to 2 hours.
> If I were to show up with an appropriately rated trailer behind my pickup, any good ideas on how to move a 2200 lb Bridgeport through a garage door, and then lift and load it into the trailer?
> ...



Also use some 2x4 blocks and raise the table as high as you can and lay the head over until the blocks are sandwitched between the two.  Try to balance the weight the best you can.


----------



## brucer (May 27, 2013)

In your situation I would hire a rigger.. 



 When I bought my bridgeport the guy I bought it from had a tractor with a frontend loader on it, he loaded it on his trailer and had it ready for me to pickup.. I drove it home, called a rigger, rigger showed up two days later.. The rigger drove a forklift under the mill and lifted it up, I drove my trailer out from under it...  The rigger set in in my garage where I wanted it and leveled it for me.  cost me $200, my back thanked me and was worth every bit of it..


 Riggers are also insured..


----------



## LJP (May 29, 2013)

My BP was moved from it's spot in a garage with a johnson bar and rolled on 2" pipe. Lifted onto a trailer with a Bobcat, equipped with forks. Came off the same way, (different Bobcat owner) and moved the same way on pipes. Pretty quick and easy! Landscapers move their Bobcats around from job to job on a daily basis.


----------



## twstoerzinger (May 29, 2013)

Thanks for all of the responses and advice.
I decided to pass on the school district mill.
Turns out that the mill is actually being sold through a 3rd party "liquidation" service with an office in Minnesota, so 6.5% sales tax gets added to the deal.
That along with the restrictions for pickup was a deal breaker for me.
I am currently looking at some other mills.
Terry S.


----------

